# Ariens Platinum 24 EFI Denver Area



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone have any luck in the Denver area or do I need to drive to Ft. Collins? Purchase online at SBdirect?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If you feel comfortable assembling it yourself, then SBD is the way to go but I also like giving business to my friend Dave up at the Water Shed there in Ft. Collins. The prices from the local dealers in Denver @ Chatfield Rentals and that place up in Commerce City are not too encouraging.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Will The Water Shed assemble prior to me driving up there to pick it up?


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Chatfield Time Rentals had a new Platinum 24 SHO EFI on the showroom floor when I picked up my Deluxe 28 SHO... I believe it was listed as the same price as the online dealers. They sold me my current version 28 SHO at less than online prices.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool...I'll give them a call...thanks!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They didn't try to talk you out of an Ariens in favor of a Toro, eh? That's what turned me off from them last year.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> They didn't try to talk you out of an Ariens in favor of a Toro, eh? That's what turned me off from them last year.


No, but they also had *LOTS* of Ariens inventory... I think they sold out of 28 SHO's already, had Deluxe 30 SHO's, Platinum 24's & 30's, and a few Pro's.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, maybe Ariens had a talk with them. Good deal I might just have to swing by there sometime and see.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

pfbz said:


> No, but they also had *LOTS* of Ariens inventory... I think they sold out of 28 SHO's already, had Deluxe 30 SHO's, Platinum 24's & 30's, and a few Pro's.


Congrats on your new Deluxe 28 SHO a good choice, best of luck with it.

Ariens currently builds Deluxe 30's and Platinum 24 & 3O SHO's. The only Deluxe SHO model is the Deluxe 28.

Regarding dealers they are in business to make a profit. It is up to consumers to do their own research before buying. I had a local dealer here try to push Toro over Ariens and he was authorized in both brands. I have to think Toro offers dealers higher margins and i'm not saying Toro is a bad product. The dealer sales rep also told me that the engines were made by Toro in the U.S. and didn't know who Loncin was? Additionally another dealer who I like and have bought 2 machines from told me he never heard that some people have had issues with Auto-Turn. These experiences just reinforce that we have to do our homework when buying big ticket items. Even though in this case you probably wouldn't go wrong with either Ariens or Toro.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Is the EFI worth the premium over the regular version or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The engine in the Deluxe 30 is the same engine in the Deluxe 28SHO


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

No one has used one yet, so too soon to tell.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

backfist said:


> Is the EFI worth the premium over the regular version or is it too soon to tell?


Good question, this depends on your priorities and budget. If you want the latest technology and don't want to worry about anti ethanol fuel additives and improper storage leading to starting/fuel system issues it is worth it.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

I priced the EFI but ended up purchasing a new Platinum 24 SHO (non-EFI) for a little over $1300. I guess I will roll the dice as the almost $500 savings was too much to ignore. 

I am coming from a 10 plus year-old Honda HS724...


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

backfist said:


> Is the EFI worth the premium over the regular version or is it too soon to tell?


It's probably too soon to tell. Regardless, I purchased the EFI Platinum 24 (at the $1799 "promo" price - don't pay more).

I have 2 acres of property, and too many small engines to maintain. Personally, I'm tired of dealing with carburetor engines, which is why I bought the EFI.

I do everything one is supposed to with carburetors - keep them tuned, use stabilizer, run them dry at the end of the season, and I run a few ounces of 94 octane non-ethanol gas through them before shut-down.

Still, they don't always start as needed. Often, it's not the cold start, but re-starting a machine once it's warm that poses challenges.

Hence, I love the idea of never having to deal with carb again on my blower. Every time I go to my garage, and pull the cord on my EFI Platinum 24, it roars to life instantly. Super easy. I doubt I'll ever use the electric start.

Of course, we haven't had snow yet, and I start the machine mostly to re-affirm the ease of use - no choke, no shut-off valve, no primer button and no worries about fuel.

The EFI machines also instantly calibrate for altitude (useful where you live), temperature, humidity, and other variables. It has a CPU under the dash, with a battery which is charged by the engine (during the off-season, the CPU should be re-charged every 3 months with the supplied adaptor).

The EFI engine is also offers increased power (10% to 15%), and maintains constant RPM, regardless of load. Also, less maintenance issues.

I just returned from the "New England Grows" trade show in Boston, where I met the factory folks from Ariens and Gravely (same company). They told me that the EFI is the wave the future for Ariens, and that this technology is "mature" for small engines. They've used EFI on their commercial mowers for years, and assured me that EFI will soon dominate the industry.

To me, the $300 premium for EFI was easy decision.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

PS: Regardless of which Ariens machine you purchase, you'll love the "new and improved" Autoturn. It's effortless to use.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks! I debated both models endlessly but I usually end up using my single-stage Honda for the majority of our snow; the light and dry stuff. I'll keep the 24 SHO in reserve for the spring storms with the heavy and wet stuff. 

I grew up outside of Boston and I remember shoveling that stuff with 4 inches of slush at the bottom...no thanks!!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow $1300. for a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, you got yourself an excellent deal. Ariens dealers in my area offering "online pricing" sell that machine for $1499. and that price is non negotiable.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

Just looked at the receipt...$1325...I sold my Honda HS724...over 10 years old for $1300 and used the proceeds towards this. The Ariens did have a cosmetic scratch or two but for the price I couldn't pass it up. 

The Honda was a first-rate machine, but I was getting tired of the hunched over operating position...I'm 6'4"...the controls were obviously setup for someone closer to "normal" height!

I and my neighbors hope the Ariens is up to the task when the big ones land here!

Thanks!!


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Congrats! You'll love your new toy.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello yes I was interested in getting the Ariens 28" inch 420 cc motor but can't justify that sum of money. I looked at both carburetor and EFI models. The Platinum 24" with the 369 cc motor I can be happy. The sale price quoted to me was around $1330 for carbureted model. With the sale of my old Toro I'm good.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello yes I was interested in getting the Ariens 28" inch 420 cc motor but can't justify that sum of money. I looked at both carburetor and EFI models. The Platinum 24" with the 369 cc motor I can be happy. The sale price quoted to me was around $1330 for carbureted model. With the sale of my old Toro I'm good.


That's a great price. For a $300 upcharge, the EFI model made sense to me. For a $500 upcharge (given the low price you received), I may have been tempted to also go with a carbureted model. $500 is real money.

But...it may be worth checking to ensure you're getting the 2016/2017 model - you can easily tell by the style of the Ariens nameplate on the dash.

This year's model has a re-engineered Autoturn, which makes a big difference (see the sticky thread with a zillion reads on this topic).

Lots of dealers in my region had stock from last year, which was discounted.


----------

